# And Another One! White Woman Calls Cops On Youth Anti-violence March



## Shula (Oct 18, 2018)

*Cops Called On Youth Anti-Violence March
Young, black anti-violence marchers went into a gas station for a quick drink when a white woman and man call the cops on them. *


*I don't see an actual article ladies but all the info is written on the slides of this short video. This is out of control and has been for a long time.   The levels of hatred to continue these insane behaviors takes your breath away. Just preoccupied and filled to the brim with hate.


----------



## Petal26 (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah, there's a bunch of Black kids here existing.  Send help.


----------



## jennex (Oct 19, 2018)

Did they come up with a name for her yet?


----------



## Shula (Oct 19, 2018)

jennex said:


> Did they come up with a name for her yet?



Not that I've seen but someone black wrote an article stating we should stop making up these cutesy names for these monsters because it lessens the seriousness of what they are doing or something to that effect. I hadn't thought of it that way but it made sense. Black folks have always used humor to cope with the pains of what we are put through so we'll see how that goes. I'm on the run today but will post the article later if anyone wants to read it.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Oct 19, 2018)

jennex said:


> Did they come up with a name for her yet?



Gas Station Gilda is my pick. 

But I get what @Shula is saying.


----------



## nysister (Oct 19, 2018)

I agree. This is evil, pure evil.




Shula said:


> Not that I've seen but someone black wrote an article stating we should stop making up these cutesy names for these monsters because it lessens the seriousness of what they are doing or something to that effect. I hadn't thought of it that way but it made sense. Black folks have always used humor to cope with the pains of what we are put through so we'll see how that goes. I'm on the run today but will post the article later if anyone wants to read it.


----------

